# Learn 'em young



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

My Godfather's grandson wanted to learn, he's pumped on his shooter I made him. He liked my can opener, so he made a ninja. Addicted.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats awesome man, great to see younger shooters around


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Great form and good-looking young man!
Good on you, Pop.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ahh yes ! fresh blood has joined the dark side .


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Love to see pictures like that... a beaming face! Nice job.

Sean


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Execellent!
Good form, too


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome, Steve!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The greatest part about your account was "HE made ..." If I understand you correctly, the young lad made that slingshot. That is one of the most wonderful things anybody could do for the fellow ... encourage him and allow him to make his own. What a great way to engender self confidence, and that gift of accomplishment that comes from making something useful yourself when you are a kid ... that gift is beyond measure.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------

